# Batch file to send email



## manu007 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all,
I want to create a batch file on the server. Batch file suppose to send email to three different people from the server.
I tried few things, but everytime it tries to open outlook express and sends from there, which i dont want. As it is not possible on the server.
Help will be really appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## manu007 (Apr 10, 2006)

replies will be appreciated


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

There are a couple of command line email clients. We used one in our login scripts at the school district I worked for but don't remember the name of it off hand. I will look it up when I get home.


----------



## manu007 (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks that will be a great help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

sendEmail should do the trick. If that one doesn't tickle your fancy, bmail is another free alternative.

FYI, I did a Google search on *command line email*, and these and a lot more came up. You really need to learn to use search, it'll answer a lot of questions.


----------



## manu007 (Apr 10, 2006)

I did find a right script.
thanks a lot
I was trying since last two weeks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks Johnwill, that is what I was going to suggest. We used bmail.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My Google fingers are quick!


----------



## amjoesph (Apr 26, 2006)

could you plz.. post the script..


----------

